# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  الصمـــم والبـــكم والأحساس بلغتهم! ..

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسعد صباحكم/ مساءكم 
بالفل والياسمين وبطيب النبي محمد وآله الطاهرين 
قــــــرات هذا الموضوع وعجبني وحبيت تشاركوووني رايكم فيه ..



*الصم والبكم .. الاحساس لغتهم 
لغة الصم والبكم ليست مجرد اشارات وإنما احساس ومشاعر نبيلة 
يجب أن تتوافر في كل من يتعامل مع هذه الفئة التي تحيطها الأسرار.
ومشكلة الصم والبكم والتي تزداد عندما يجدون أنفسهم، 
في معزل عن المجتمع «مجتمع الأسوياء» ويشعرون بالغربة،
فالهدف الأول للجمعيات التي ترعى الصم والبكم
هو كيفية اندماج هؤلاء في المجتمع فالصم أكثر رومانسية عندما يعشقون
ولديهم القدرة على التعبير عن مشاعرهم الفياضة 
التي يفهمها مترجمو الاشارات عن حياتهم ومشاكلهم وأسرارهم
نشر عن المذيعة ومترجمة الاشارات اللامعة هالة محفوظ لقاء وكان هذا اللقاء..
ما الاسباب التي ينتج عنها ولادة أطفال من الصم والبكم؟ ـ 
الأسباب عديدة منها زواج الأقارب أو اصابة الأم بالحمى الشوكية
أو الطفل في الأشهر الأولى من العمر والتي تؤثر على مراكز السمع
والنطق في المخ وتؤدي الى الصمم أو حالات التخلف العقلي
لأسباب وراثية ونسبتها قليلة فقد نجد الجد الأكبر للأسرة أصم أو الأب أو الأم
تعاني من حالة اعاقة ذهنية أو ولادة الطفل عن طريق الجفت المعدني
الذي يضغط على الرأس ويحدث تشوهات في الغلاف الخارجي للمخ
المتصل بمراكز السمع والكلام أو لأسباب خلقية
حيث لا يوجد توافق في الدم بين الأم وجنينها 
وهذا يؤدي الى تحلل خلايا الدم مما ينتج عنه افراز مادة الصفراء
التي تترسب في خلايا المخ فتؤدي الى الصمم.
ـ بعض الأفراد يتصورون عند التعامل مع أحد الصم والبكم بأن قدرتهم على الفهم أقل من الانسان العادي أو أن نسبة ذكائهم أقل من الانسان العادي؟
ـ تمتلك نسبة كبيرة من الصم والبكم ذكاء حادا
ويتميزون بالفراسة وليس كما يعتقد الكثير من الناس
بأن تفكيرهم محدود بل العكس صحيح فقد أنعم الله عليهم بسرعة البديهة
والفراسة لتعوضهم عن الحواس التي فقدوها
ولابد من التفرقة بين أصحاب الاعاقة الذهنية التي تعني اخفاقاً
في القدرة على الاستيعاب والفهم والذكاء وبين الصم والبكم
إذ الكثير منهم لا يعانون من الاعاقة الذهنية
ولكن يبدو عليهم ذلك بسبب فقد حاسة السمع والكلام
والدليل على ذلك أنهم عند المواقف والأحداث على المستوى الشخصي 
والقومي يتفاعلون معها بصورة ايجابية مذهلة
كذلك منهم من يتقن معظم المهن اليدوية مثل الحدادة والكهرباء والنجارة 
ومنهم من سافر الى اليونان والمانيا وأجاد هذه اللغات بالاشارة
بل ولهم فرص عمل في مجال السياحة والفنادق للأفواج السياحية
من الأجانب من الصم والبكم ومن المجهودات الأخيرة
التي تقدمها احدى جمعيات الصم والبكم تعليمهم شعائر العمرة والحج 
خاصة وأنهم يعانون من ضعف المعرفة بهذه الأمور الدينية
والصم والبكم ثلاث درجات بعضهم لديه اعاقة كاملة
والبعض لديه حاسة السمع بنسبة ضعيفة للغاية وبعضهم الفئة المتقدمة منهم
اصابتهم الاعاقة نتيجة فيروس الحمى الشوكية في الطفولة
وهؤلاء لديهم حصيلة لغوية تفيدهم في التعامل بل في إثراء الجانب اللغوي
عن بقية أقرانهم من الصم والبكم.
ـ لماذا يظهر على وجوه الصم والبكم علامات العصبية لدرجة تصل الى العدوانية؟ ـ 
هناك فرق كبير بين العصبية والعدوانية 
فهناك الأشخاص الطبيعيون لديهم عوامل سيكولوجية 
تؤدي بهم الى العصبية والتوتر لظروف أو موقف معين 
وهذا أمر طبيعي ويحدث أيضا للصم والبكم
ولكن العدوانية هي الشر والتفكير في إيذاء الآخر
فاذا تعرض أحدهم للاستفزاز أو فشل في التفاهم مع الآخر
فربما يعترضون وهذا الاعتراض يظهر على قسمات الوجه
وهو البديل عن الصوت العالي للانسان الطبيعي
فاذا قارنت هذه الحالة بأفراد صم وبكم يرون شفاها تنفتح أمامهم وتغلق
وهم لا يعلمون من ذلك شيئا
فمن الطبيعي أن تحمل عواطفهم شيئا من العصبية
لعدم استطاعتهم التعبير بسهولة بالكلام مثل الانسان العادي
وهذا يحدث في معاملتهم مع شباك التذاكر في المواصلات العامة
أو المستشفيات أو المطاعم واللوم يعود علينا نحن الأسوياء
لأننا بعيدون عنهم ولا نحاول معرفة أي شيء يخصهم
من تعليم الاشارات التي يعرفونها لكي ندمجهم في المجتمع 
وعن العاطفة لدى الصم والبكم تقول هالة محفوظ:
الصم والبكم يملكون مشاعر وأحاسيس عميقة وقوية 
ومنهم شديد الاحساس والتأثر لذلك نجد أكثرهم سريع الزعل وسريع الرضا 
بأشياء قليلة «تطيب خاطره»
المهم بأسلوب مهذب يبعد عن السخرية والاستهزاء وهي أمور يجب أن يعلمها
معلم الاشارات. 
ـ ما أنواع لغات الاشارة التي يعرفها الصم والبكم؟ ـ
هناك لغة الاشارة العامية مثل اللهجة العامية 
ونوع آخر وهو لغة «الهجاء الأصبعي» 
وهو ترجمة الحروف والكلمات عن طريق الأصابع 
وهناك بعض الاشارات الثابتة في اللغة على مستوى الوطن العربي
وهي لغة الهجاء الأصبعي،
الثابتة لمعاني الأشياء مثل المدرسة والمسجد والمستشفى والمطعم
والأسماء مثل أحمد أو جمال أو حسين. 
ـ زواج الصم والبكم كيف يتم؟ وما المشاكل التي تواجههم في هذا الشأن؟ ـ 
التفاوت في المستوى الاجتماعي بين الصم والبكم
ربما يكون عائقا أمام اتمام زيجات عديدة
فالكثير منهم يعاني من انخفاض المستوى الاجتماعي والمادي
بسبب ارتفاع نسبة البطالة بينهم اذ تصل الى 75% 
ومنهم من يعاني من عدم التواصل والتفاهم مع الجنس الآخر
فمنهم من يعاني من حالات الخجل الشديد 
ومنهم من لديه القدرة على الثرثرة واحداث الضجيج
ونشر البهجة مثل الانسان العادي
لكنه يعاني في بعض الأحيان من صعوبة التفاهم مع زوجته
أيضا الصم لديهم هذه المشكلة وهي عدم اتقان وفهم لغة الاشارات
ولكن البعض يتغلب على هذه المشكلة
عن طريق العاطفة والنظرات وهي أقوى من اشارات الأصابع. 
وهناك مشاكل تواجه الفتاة عند الزواج بخلاف المستوى الثقافي
والفكري والاجتماعي والمادي فهم يفضلون الزواج في سن مبكرة
أقل من الفتاة العادية وهذا له آثار جانبية على رعاية ابنائهم 
خاصة مع انخفاض مستوى الرعاية الصحية والاجتماعية 
التي تخدم هذه الفئة القليلة فضلا عن معاناتهم في الحصول على وظيفة
تناسب حالاتهم 
وعن أحدث الوسائل العلاجية للصم والبكم تقول هالة محفوظ،
زراعة القوقعة الالكترونية وهي سماعة توضع داخل الرأس 
ولكنها لا تصلح مع كل الحالات فضلا عن تكلفتها الباهظة
وفي حالة اصطدام الطفل بشيء صلب يمكن أن تتعرض للتلف.
م/ن
اتمنى لكم تمام الصحه والعافيه 
واسألكم الدعااااء*

----------


## نبراس،،،

مشكووووووووره اختي على هذا 
الموضوع القيم بالفعل 
الله يعطيكم الصحه والعافيه 
اذا ممكن عندي سؤال 
هل انتم متخصصون وتعملون في
 هذ المجال ام فقط هي هوايه تحبونها
دمتم لكل خير

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

يالله كان حلم عمري اني ادرس تربيه خاصه
بس عشان اتخصص في الصم والبكم
بس ماصار الي نصيب
ودرست عربي العله حتى شاب قلبي وشعري فيه
يلا الله كريم انشاء الله على اسبوع الجاي
يقولوا الي نجحت وتخرجت
كأني نسيت الموضوع
بصرااحه يافروحه موضوع جدا رائع واندمجت فيه اخر اندماج
وعندي سؤال زي سؤال اخوي قمي هل انتي دارسه فيه او مجرد هوايه
سلمت اناملك على هيك طرح

----------


## فرح

> مشكووووووووره اختي على هذا 
> الموضوع القيم بالفعل 
> الله يعطيكم الصحه والعافيه 
> اذا ممكن عندي سؤال 
> هل انتم متخصصون وتعملون في
> هذ المجال ام فقط هي هوايه تحبونها
> دمتم لكل خير



 العفووو اخوووي قــــــمي  
وانا من يتقدم لك بالشكر والتقدير 
ع تعطيرك متصفحي ،،يعطيك العااافيه
ولاحرمنا هالطله المنيره ،،
بالنسبه لسؤالك خيي ...
هوااايه واحببتها دراسيا واصبحت 
تعني لي الكثييير .. تعرفت ع معلومات رااائعه وقيمه 
الى هنا واكتفي بهذا القدر من الجواااب 
اسعدني حظووورك واعتزبه 
دمت بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## فرح

> يالله كان حلم عمري اني ادرس تربيه خاصه
> 
> 
> بس عشان اتخصص في الصم والبكم
> بس ماصار الي نصيب
> ودرست عربي العله حتى شاب قلبي وشعري فيه
> يلا الله كريم انشاء الله على اسبوع الجاي
> يقولوا الي نجحت وتخرجت
> كأني نسيت الموضوع
> ...



حبيبتي دمعتنا الغاااليه
مشكوووره يالغلا ع الحظوووور المتألق 
ونشتاااق دااائما الى هذا التواااصل
الاحلام كثير والامنيات ولكن ارادة الله 
انا اوريد وانت تريد والله يفعل مايريد 
الحمدلله ،،،ربي يوفقك وينجحك انشاء الله 
وتفرحينا بالنجااح  :embarrest: 
الروووعه ياااقلبي دوووم بتواااجدك الغاالي 
يعطيك العااافيه منوووره حبيبتي 
وتلاقين جوااابي مرفق بالاعلى  :wink:  :embarrest:

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 
فروحه 
يعطيك العافية 
طرح مميز 
لا تحرمينا جديدك 
دمت بخير

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم 
> فروحه 
> يعطيك العافية 
> طرح مميز 
> لا تحرمينا جديدك 
> دمت بخير



 وعليكم السلام والرحمه
غاااليتي ســـــويت
كل الشكر لكِ عزيزتي ع تعطيرك متصفحي 
دوووم هالطله البهيه 
دمتِ بالحب والمووده

----------

